
Anker Just Launched Capsule 2 on Kickstarter and Fully Funded in Under 5 Minutes - cescc
http://crwd.cr/capsule2
======
crowdcreate
This is actually ANKER's followup to the first projector they launched last
year under the brand Nebula. They raised just above $1.2 mm USD. I'm actually
a backer of their first project and my main complaints were the low
resolution. But in this new version, they've both increased the resolution and
battery life.

------
AIRCR7
This product is amazing, small yet powerful. An all-in-one source of
entertainment in a size of a soda can. This is perfect for me since I love
watching movies, I can watch a movie everywhere since it is very handy. A
must-have gadget.

------
SomeCryptoDude
I immediately forgot what a TV is. Hello Nebula! I can finally let other
people watch with ease when I'm sharing something instead of our getting our
heads clamped together just to watch my tiny cellphone screen.

------
avery823
Very useful for a Mom like me having 3 energetic kids. We could now watch
movies and play games anywhere especially even not at home. Can't wait to have
one.

------
kthxbye25
Awesome Product! Great Entertainment on the go! An indispensable gadget for
everyone who loves to travel and watch tv.

------
chan202020
Super excited for this product! The quality and the idea of me bringing this
anywhere is so fascinating

------
JustKeith
Reasonable quality being portable. Having this compact is a boon!

------
JayWololo
A clear upgrade from its predecessor. The value for money here is insane.

